# 32 hole carbon clincher rims?



## ZeroG (Jun 9, 2004)

Anyone have any suggestions? I know Zipp makes the 404 and 520 in 32-hole versions but they costs roughly $775. 

Does anyone else make carbon rims with this spoke count or better yet, know anywhere to find these for less?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'm sure there is*

the question would be why?
expensive
no weight savings
needs special brake pads
will make you cry if you hit a rock

a good aluminum tubular with a tub tire would be

cheaper
perform better
easier to repair/replace 
lighter


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Xactly...


----------



## ZeroG (Jun 9, 2004)

Singlespeed Cross. I wanted to have something you dont' see very often and was not your standard clydesdale or cross specific ZIPP.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

Carbon fiber clinchers and cyclocross don't mix. Spend your money on something more useful.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

No clinchers in that count that I know of - Planet X makes a 32 hole tubulars, available ala carte via their website. 

Zipp also makes high spoke wheels for cross, track and Clydesdales. Generally the deep section of carbon rims mitigate the need for high spoke counts so they aren't produced readily >28 holes. You can get custom drillings from Reynolds on their MV, DV and SDV66 rims. Their carbon _clinchers _are better than Zipps because of their full carbon construction. Zipp, HED and others use alloy supports on clinchers rims.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*single speed cross*



ZeroG said:


> Singlespeed Cross. I wanted to have something you dont' see very often and was not your standard clydesdale or cross specific ZIPP.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


and you think CF wheels will make it different?

run fixed if ya want to be seen as an outlaw

get those MAvic prebuilt track clincher wheels with the flip flop hub
better yet, get tubs.

tubs rule, really

riding with tubs is like having sex without a condom


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

ZeroG said:


> Singlespeed Cross. I wanted to have something you dont' see very often and was not your standard clydesdale or cross specific ZIPP.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


I suggest a direct-gear penny farthing with a 60" wooden wheel and iron tires. Like a 29er but more, the big wheel smooths out the bumps. No need to dismount for barriers, just roll over them. No need for Stans, the iron tire will not flat.


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

ZeroG said:


> Singlespeed Cross. I wanted to have something you dont' see very often and was not your standard clydesdale or cross specific ZIPP.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


Get some reynolds sdv66 rims, and lace 'em up to your favorite SS hubs. That'll be something you don't see often.

I'm sure if'n you really wanted to, they'd drill 32 spoke holes in 'em, but I doubt you'd need that many.

They'll have a clincher out soon, but as others have said, why would you do that? Deliberately putting clinchers on a cross bike is like (insert your favorite abomination-against-nature cliche here...)!


----------

